# Gobert Rock



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

This has been bugging me since it came up a while back:



Catherder said:


> Do we have an unnamed arch or natural landmark down in Southern Utah we could name "Gobert arch"? I think he would appreciate that more than a cat shelter. We can use the shelter for Rubio.


They'll be announcing the DPOY tonight. Rudy Gobert should win it. I know, this is the NBA and stats don't matter.....but Rudy should win it.

Mitchell has a bridge named after him. That's awesome.
Gobert needs something -- something that isn't going away any time soon. Something prominent. Something big. Something that stands out. A physical anomaly. Something impressive.

We get boring naming things here in Utah. Red Canyon, because - well -- it's red. Mossy Cave. Round Lake. Blue Lake. Crater Lake. Fish Lake. Fish Creek. Long Valley. Grassy Valley. Cedar City (lol). 40 Mile Canyon. 50 Mile. The Narrows. Chimney Rock - in fact, we have numerous "chimney" rocks. Too many.

We need more good stuff, like Mollies Nipple. Aberdunk. Trachyte.

I'm officially renaming Chimney Rock on the Grand Staircase, Hole-in-the-rock road to: Gobert Tower.

*Gobert Tower*









#GobertTower
#Back2BackDPOY
#27


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I'm officially renaming Chimney Rock on the Grand Staircase, Hole-in-the-rock road to: Gobert Tower.
> 
> *Gobert Tower*
> 
> ...


Love it! Should we go with Gobert Tower or is calling it the "stifle tower" sufficient?

Hey, DPOY twice in a row!

I still think we should also think bigger and name the new National Park "Gobert National Park". He would love it and it sits a lot better with me than naming it after the other leading contenders the locals may favor. (Zinke, Noel, Sherbert, Stewart, Trump, Bishop)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’d rather name the park for Rimando.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I'd rather name the park for Rimando.


Who?

Sorry. Rudy Gobert Escalante Canyon National Park.

It has a nice ring to it.

What do Father Escalante and Rudy Gobert have in common?
They both have a national park named after them.

#RGECNP

how do we link utahwildlife.net with twitter? We need to get this ball rolling...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

What are we going to call the park in 5 years when he's playing somewhere else? (or less?)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Names change as the world revolves. 

Anyone here remember when there was a Stars Ave or something after the Utah Stars won the ABA title back in the 70's?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> What are we going to call the park in 5 years when he's playing somewhere else? (or less?)


I'm still cool with it if he keeps ringing up DPOY's until he leaves. You do realize that Rimando is retiring after this season, so a similar problem exists with your suggestion.

Regardless of what he does in 5 years, Gobert/Escalante NP is still a whole lot more palatable than what the "locals" would pick, such as Cliven Bundy or Mike Noel NP. _/O


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I do realize that about Rimando. I also realize that he is the most accomplished player at his position in his league history. He’s also brought Utah its only professional championship ever. 

Rimando > Gobert 

If Jazz wIn a title in next three years, I’ll be open for other suggestions. But until then, Mr Gobert can stay in his lane.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I do realize that about Rimando. I also realize that he is the most accomplished player at his position in his league history. He's also brought Utah its only professional championship ever.
> 
> Rimando > Gobert


Come on now, he showed up way late to the professional team to win a championship in Utah.

Don't forget Zelmo Beaty, Ron Boone, Willie Wise and a number of others when they beat the Kentucky Colonels 4 games to 3 to win the ABA championship in 1971.

Also the Utah Stars was the team that drafted and signed Moses Malone right out of high school.

This was Utah first professional championship team.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I stand corrected on that statement. But not on the overall impact of sports in our state.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know why you would want to disparage Gobert's name by associating it with that God awful proposed national park. Bishop's Folley would be more appropriate.

I'll go with PBH's first suggestion.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think some perspective is required here. I do enjoy me some RSL, especially after a grueling summer workday, so I don't think I'm a hater. Rimando has been a solid performer for a mildly successful team in a middle tier soccer league. MLS is far from the worlds best. If he had gone on from RSL to succeed on a team like Barcelona or Manchester United, it would be different, but it is the case that he has been a great minor league player. Gobert, meanwhile, is the *Worlds * ultimate defensive force. There is no dude in Europe or elsewhere that is better. And he has won two in a row. To me, that is worthy of something big, like a National park.

That said, it doesn't have to be mutually exclusive. Surely, we can find a peak to name for Rimando too. Maybe something with a name that isn't politically correct anymore and the liberals will demand it be changed.



middlefork said:


> I don't know why you would want to disparage Gobert's name by associating it with that God awful proposed national park. Bishop's Folley would be more appropriate.


This is a fair statement. In response, if the buffoons that want to make the NP pull it off, I'd rather think of the park in positive terms, like Gobert's defensive magnificence instead of the weasel politicians that brought it into being.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Individual awards are neat. You can celebrate Gobert’s DPOY and Karl’s MVPs. I want titles. Talk to me when he brings glory to Utah. 

Rimando did that.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Individual awards are neat. You can celebrate Gobert's DPOY and Karl's MVPs. I want titles. Talk to me when he brings glory to Utah.
> 
> Rimando did that.


OK, but in the national and world scheme of things, an MLS title isn't exactly earth shattering. I would submit that being recognized as the worlds best brings more glory to Utah than minor league trophies do.

For that matter, it seems to me that the Utes Sugar and Fiesta bowl wins moved the needle more than RSL did. Maybe we need to get something named after Whittingham?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Maybe we need to get something named after Whittingham?


Now you're speaking my language!

Kings Peak renamed to Whittingham Peak. It's a done deal!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Now you're speaking my language!
> 
> Kings Peak renamed to Whittingham Peak. It's a done deal!


I'm cool with that, but that might take some work. What about Squaw Peak down here in Happy Valley? The Liberal crowd will squawk for that to be changed and what better way for Whit to be memorialized than to tower over a city full of cougarfans as a reminder of 8 (and counting) in a row and overall dominance?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Typcial Wasatch Front talk. A couple things to consider:

A. The soccer club is named "Real Salt Lake". If you guys want to find something in the Salt Lake area to name after Romando, go for it. But that club does not represent Utah.

B. The basketball club is named "Utah Jazz". They represent the whole state, and us ******** south of Utah county are proud to have them represent us.

I just spend yesterday over on the Boulder. We hiked into Gobert Pond, fished the west fork of Gobert Creek, hiked around Gobert (the color) Lake, and back down to Gobert Flat, where we drove out to Gobert Highway, off the Gobert Plateau, and headed for home.

By the way, the skull valley fire on Gobert Mountain looked pretty big yesterday. This was a lightning strike fire that the FS determined they would "manage" -- which means they sent the heli-torch up to increase it's size in advance of the predicted winds. The report we heard yesterday was: "the ignition went well". Yep. It sure did. Welcome to fire season.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That’s unfortunate that you’re letting a name not allow you to support our only champion in the state. I thought you hicks south of Utah County were smart? 

(Critter- the ABA doesn’t exist anymore...) 

I hiked up Whittingham trail, crossed Rimando bridge, then Rimando Bridge 2 all the way up to Rimando Bridge 5, to the base of Vanilla Peak yesterday. It was great, other than I rubbed a gnarly blister. It’s been a while since I’ve done that! Gotta get that one figured out.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> That's unfortunate that you're letting a name not allow you to support our only champion in the state. I thought you hicks south of Utah County were smart?
> 
> (Critter- the ABA doesn't exist anymore...)
> 
> I hiked up Whittingham trail, crossed Rimando bridge, then Rimando Bridge 2 all the way up to Rimando Bridge 5, to the base of Vanilla Peak yesterday. It was great, other than I rubbed a gnarly blister. It's been a while since I've done that! Gotta get that one figured out.


Let's keep the talk about sports. Hell, I'm sure you can come up with a Derek Hough or Julianne Hough street or landmark too...but soccer is lame and so are REAL Salt Lake and the Houghs. I had to google Rimando just to know who the guy even was...at least come up with a household name!

By the way, was that championship won when half the league was out playing on their national teams? What kind of stupid league allows its players to leave mid season to go play elsewhere?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Gobert is overrated. 

Listen, only 1 team representing Utah has brought us a real championship.. The Utah Grizzlies. So if we are renaming stuff, we start there.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> I had to google Rimando just to know who the guy even was...at least come up with a household name!


Not everyone is proud of their own ignorance, but plenty still are!


----------

